# boot takes 2 minutes, udev is culprit ? help needed (SOLVED)

## castor_fou

hi,

since 2 months, boot time is taking more than 2 minutes (140 sec).

Here is the bootchart 

http://www.imagup.com/pics/1282597146.html

I use:

kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r1

genkernel to build it

I have lvm+md

emerge --info

```
[root@gentoo2 - 23:05:49 - ~] # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9450_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 23 Aug 2010 18:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests buildpkg distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer news nostrop parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LC_ALL="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa avahi bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx daap dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode esd exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnutls gpm gtk hal iconv ipod ipv6 jpeg lame lcms ldap libnotify mad matroska mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="*" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon ptp2" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

I can provide any additional information.Last edited by castor_fou on Tue Aug 24, 2010 7:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## idella4

castor_fou,

I'd be looking hard at the system log, usually /var/log/messages for a more pinpoint explanation.

Usually delays are due to a startup process being blocked from completing, and timing out.

What is the cause to cite udev as the culprit, the long run period on the chart?

I've never seen a bootchart before.  How is it made?

----------

## paulusbrand

You should check your log messages for errors. There is high cpu usage while running udev. Never seen that before. 

PS. bootchart is in portage. There is a wiki to get it working.

----------

## castor_fou

 *idella4 wrote:*   

> castor_fou,
> 
> What is the cause to cite udev as the culprit, the long run period on the chart?
> 
> 

 

several things, the boot messages were stopped at udev starting for quite long. I have activated some debug trace (don't remember how) and now I see zillions of lines displayed regarding udev-adm and udev-work detecting devices. I will take some of them from /var/log/messages and paste them later in forum.

 *idella4 wrote:*   

> I've never seen a bootchart before.  How is it made?

 

As said by paulusbrand, emerge bootchart with the java use (in package.use). Change the init option (real_init for me because I use initrd) to /sbin/bootchartd, and a png file will be generated after each boot in /var/log. It is quite straightforward. Give it a try and let me know if any problem.

----------

## idella4

castor_fou,

I'll try it soon.  The log posts are your next step, see what udev is doing wrongly.

----------

## castor_fou

 *idella4 wrote:*   

> castor_fou,
> 
> I'll try it soon.  The log posts are your next step, see what udev is doing wrongly.

 

Here are parts of messages

```

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: udev: starting version 160

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: Warning: dev (tty1) tty->count(6) != #fd's(5) in tty_release_dev

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: Warning: dev (tty1) tty->count(8) != #fd's(7) in tty_release_dev

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: Warning: dev (tty1) tty->count(16) != #fd's(15) in tty_release_dev

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: Warning: dev (tty1) tty->count(16) != #fd's(15) in tty_release_dev

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: Warning: dev (tty1) tty->count(13) != #fd's(12) in tty_release_dev

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: Warning: dev (tty1) tty->count(13) != #fd's(12) in tty_release_dev

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: Warning: dev (tty1) tty->count(13) != #fd's(12) in tty_release_dev

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: Warning: dev (tty1) tty->count(9) != #fd's(8) in tty_release_dev

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: Warning: dev (tty1) tty->count(9) != #fd's(8) in tty_release_dev

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: Warning: dev (tty1) tty->count(10) != #fd's(9) in tty_release_dev

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: Warning: dev (tty1) tty->count(10) != #fd's(9) in tty_release_dev

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: Warning: dev (tty1) tty->count(7) != #fd's(6) in tty_release_dev

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: Warning: dev (tty1) tty->count(7) != #fd's(6) in tty_release_dev

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: Warning: dev (tty1) tty->count(12) != #fd's(11) in tty_release_dev

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: Warning: dev (tty1) tty->count(12) != #fd's(11) in tty_release_dev

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: Warning: dev (tty1) tty->count(8) != #fd's(7) in tty_release_dev

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: Warning: dev (tty1) tty->count(8) != #fd's(7) in tty_release_dev

Aug 24 20:02:55 gentoo2 kernel: Warning: dev (tty1) tty->count(9) != #fd's(8) in tty_release_dev

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11719]: custom logging function 0x863e008 registered

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11719]: calling: info

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11720]: custom logging function 0x8169008 registered

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11720]: calling: info

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11720]: device 0x8169210 has devpath '/devices/platform/pcspkr'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11720]: device 0x8169210 has devpath '/devices/platform/vesafb.0'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11720]: device 0x8169210 has devpath '/devices/platform/serial8250'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11720]: device 0x8169210 has devpath '/devices/platform/i8042'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11720]: device 0x8169210 has devpath '/devices/platform/vboxdrv.0'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11720]: device 0x8169210 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:00.0'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11720]: device 0x8169210 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11720]: device 0x8169210 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11720]: device 0x8169210 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.1'

```

here we have 2000 of these lines 

```

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11720]: device 0x8175090 filled with db file data

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11720]: device 0x8175090 has devpath '/devices/virtual/block/md1'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11720]: device 0x8175090 filled with db file data

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11720]: device 0x8175090 has devpath '/devices/virtual/block/md2'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11720]: device 0x8175090 filled with db file data

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11741]: custom logging function 0x9164008 registered

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11741]: calling: info

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11741]: device 0x91640e0 has devpath '/devices/virtual/block/md1'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11741]: device 0x91640e0 filled with db file data

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11742]: custom logging function 0x9863008 registered

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11742]: calling: info

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11742]: device 0x98630e0 has devpath '/devices/virtual/block/md2'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11742]: device 0x98630e0 filled with db file data

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11743]: custom logging function 0x9663008 registered

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11743]: calling: info

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11743]: device 0x96630e0 has devpath '/devices/virtual/block/md0'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevadm[11743]: device 0x96630e0 filled with db file data

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1690 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: passed 149 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972e210

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1691 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: passed 153 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972e210

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: seq 1690 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: device 0x972ffb0 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs2'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: LINK 'char/7:2' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcs2'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: created db link (vcs2 char/7:2)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: creating device node '/dev/vcs2', devnum=7:2, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: mknod '/dev/vcs2' 7:2 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: set permissions '/dev/vcs2' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:2' to '../vcs2'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: passed 166 bytes to socket monitor 0x972fb70

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972fa20

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: seq 1690 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: seq 1691 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: device 0x972ffb0 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa2'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: LINK 'char/7:130' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcsa2'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: created db link (vcsa2 char/7:130)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: creating device node '/dev/vcsa2', devnum=7:130, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: mknod '/dev/vcsa2' 7:130 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: set permissions '/dev/vcsa2' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:130' to '../vcsa2'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: passed 173 bytes to socket monitor 0x972e260

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972fe60

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: seq 1691 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1690 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1691 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1692 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: passed 149 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972e210

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1693 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: passed 153 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972e210

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: seq 1692 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: device 0x972ffb0 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs3'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: LINK 'char/7:3' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcs3'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: created db link (vcs3 char/7:3)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: creating device node '/dev/vcs3', devnum=7:3, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: mknod '/dev/vcs3' 7:3 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1692 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1693 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: set permissions '/dev/vcs3' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:3' to '../vcs3'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: passed 166 bytes to socket monitor 0x972fb70

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972fa20

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: seq 1692 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: seq 1693 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: device 0x972ffb0 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa3'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: LINK 'char/7:131' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcsa3'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: created db link (vcsa3 char/7:131)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: creating device node '/dev/vcsa3', devnum=7:131, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: mknod '/dev/vcsa3' 7:131 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: set permissions '/dev/vcsa3' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:131' to '../vcsa3'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: passed 173 bytes to socket monitor 0x972e260

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972fe60

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: seq 1693 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1694 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: passed 149 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972e210

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1695 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: passed 153 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972e210

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: seq 1694 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: device 0x972ffb0 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs4'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: LINK 'char/7:4' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcs4'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: created db link (vcs4 char/7:4)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: creating device node '/dev/vcs4', devnum=7:4, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: mknod '/dev/vcs4' 7:4 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: set permissions '/dev/vcs4' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1694 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1695 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:4' to '../vcs4'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: passed 166 bytes to socket monitor 0x972fb70

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972fa20

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: seq 1694 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: seq 1695 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: device 0x972ffb0 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa4'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: LINK 'char/7:132' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcsa4'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: created db link (vcsa4 char/7:132)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: creating device node '/dev/vcsa4', devnum=7:132, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: mknod '/dev/vcsa4' 7:132 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: set permissions '/dev/vcsa4' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:132' to '../vcsa4'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: passed 173 bytes to socket monitor 0x972e260

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972fe60

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: seq 1695 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1696 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: passed 149 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972e210

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1697 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: passed 153 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972e210

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: seq 1696 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: device 0x972ffb0 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs5'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: LINK 'char/7:5' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcs5'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: created db link (vcs5 char/7:5)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: creating device node '/dev/vcs5', devnum=7:5, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: mknod '/dev/vcs5' 7:5 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1696 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1697 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: set permissions '/dev/vcs5' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:5' to '../vcs5'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: passed 166 bytes to socket monitor 0x972fb70

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972fa20

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: seq 1696 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: seq 1697 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: device 0x972ffb0 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa5'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: LINK 'char/7:133' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcsa5'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: created db link (vcsa5 char/7:133)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: creating device node '/dev/vcsa5', devnum=7:133, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: mknod '/dev/vcsa5' 7:133 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: set permissions '/dev/vcsa5' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:133' to '../vcsa5'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: passed 173 bytes to socket monitor 0x972e260

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972fe60

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: seq 1697 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1698 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: passed 149 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972e210

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1699 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: passed 153 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972e210

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: seq 1698 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: device 0x972ffb0 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs6'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: LINK 'char/7:6' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcs6'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: created db link (vcs6 char/7:6)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: creating device node '/dev/vcs6', devnum=7:6, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: mknod '/dev/vcs6' 7:6 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: set permissions '/dev/vcs6' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1698 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1699 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:6' to '../vcs6'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: passed 166 bytes to socket monitor 0x972fb70

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972fa20

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: seq 1698 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: seq 1699 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: device 0x972fb00 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa6'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: LINK 'char/7:134' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcsa6'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: created db link (vcsa6 char/7:134)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: creating device node '/dev/vcsa6', devnum=7:134, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: mknod '/dev/vcsa6' 7:134 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: set permissions '/dev/vcsa6' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:134' to '../vcsa6'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: passed 173 bytes to socket monitor 0x972e260

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972fe60

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: seq 1699 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1700 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: passed 149 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972e210

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1701 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: passed 153 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972e210

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: seq 1700 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: device 0x972ffb0 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs7'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: LINK 'char/7:7' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcs7'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: created db link (vcs7 char/7:7)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: creating device node '/dev/vcs7', devnum=7:7, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: mknod '/dev/vcs7' 7:7 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: set permissions '/dev/vcs7' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1700 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1701 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:7' to '../vcs7'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: passed 166 bytes to socket monitor 0x972fb70

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972fa20

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: seq 1700 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: seq 1701 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: device 0x972fb00 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa7'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: LINK 'char/7:135' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcsa7'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: created db link (vcsa7 char/7:135)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: creating device node '/dev/vcsa7', devnum=7:135, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: mknod '/dev/vcsa7' 7:135 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: set permissions '/dev/vcsa7' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:135' to '../vcsa7'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: passed 173 bytes to socket monitor 0x972e260

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972fe60

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: seq 1701 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1702 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: passed 149 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972e210

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1703 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: passed 153 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972e210

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: seq 1702 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: device 0x972f938 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs8'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: LINK 'char/7:8' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcs8'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: created db link (vcs8 char/7:8)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: creating device node '/dev/vcs8', devnum=7:8, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: mknod '/dev/vcs8' 7:8 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1702 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: set permissions '/dev/vcs8' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:8' to '../vcs8'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: passed 166 bytes to socket monitor 0x972fb70

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972fa20

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: seq 1702 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: seq 1703 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: device 0x972ffb0 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa8'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: LINK 'char/7:136' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcsa8'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: created db link (vcsa8 char/7:136)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: creating device node '/dev/vcsa8', devnum=7:136, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: mknod '/dev/vcsa8' 7:136 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: set permissions '/dev/vcsa8' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:136' to '../vcsa8'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1704 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: passed 149 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972e210

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1705 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1705 forked new worker [11792]

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: seq 1704 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: device 0x972ffb0 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs9'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: LINK 'char/7:9' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcs9'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: created db link (vcs9 char/7:9)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: creating device node '/dev/vcs9', devnum=7:9, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: mknod '/dev/vcs9' 7:9 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: set permissions '/dev/vcs9' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:9' to '../vcs9'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11792]: seq 1705 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11792]: device 0x972e210 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa9'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11792]: LINK 'char/7:137' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11792]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11792]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11792]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcsa9'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11792]: created db link (vcsa9 char/7:137)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11792]: creating device node '/dev/vcsa9', devnum=7:137, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11792]: mknod '/dev/vcsa9' 7:137 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11792]: set permissions '/dev/vcsa9' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11792]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:137' to '../vcsa9'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1706 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1706 forked new worker [11795]

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1707 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1707 forked new worker [11796]

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11795]: seq 1706 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11795]: device 0x972e210 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs10'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11795]: LINK 'char/7:10' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11795]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11795]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11795]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcs10'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11795]: created db link (vcs10 char/7:10)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11795]: creating device node '/dev/vcs10', devnum=7:10, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11795]: mknod '/dev/vcs10' 7:10 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11795]: set permissions '/dev/vcs10' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11795]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:10' to '../vcs10'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11796]: seq 1707 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11796]: device 0x972e210 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa10'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11796]: LINK 'char/7:138' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11796]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11796]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11796]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcsa10'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11796]: created db link (vcsa10 char/7:138)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11796]: creating device node '/dev/vcsa10', devnum=7:138, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11796]: mknod '/dev/vcsa10' 7:138 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11796]: set permissions '/dev/vcsa10' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11796]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:138' to '../vcsa10'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1708 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1708 forked new worker [11799]

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1709 queued, 'add' 'vc'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1709 forked new worker [11800]

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: seq 1708 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: device 0x972e210 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcs11'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: LINK 'char/7:11' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcs11'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: created db link (vcs11 char/7:11)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: creating device node '/dev/vcs11', devnum=7:11, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: mknod '/dev/vcs11' 7:11 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: set permissions '/dev/vcs11' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:11' to '../vcs11'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11800]: seq 1709 running

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11800]: device 0x972e210 has devpath '/devices/virtual/vc/vcsa11'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11800]: LINK 'char/7:139' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:4

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11800]: GROUP 5 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:11

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11800]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11800]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'vcsa11'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11800]: created db link (vcsa11 char/7:139)

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11800]: creating device node '/dev/vcsa11', devnum=7:139, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11800]: mknod '/dev/vcsa11' 7:139 020660

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11800]: set permissions '/dev/vcsa11' 020660 uid=0 gid=5

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11800]: creating symlink '/dev/char/7:139' to '../vcsa11'

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: passed 166 bytes to socket monitor 0x972fb70

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: passed 173 bytes to socket monitor 0x972e250

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972fe60

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11533]: seq 1703 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972fa20

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11532]: seq 1704 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11792]: passed 173 bytes to socket monitor 0x973d308

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11792]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x973d228

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11792]: seq 1705 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11795]: passed 171 bytes to socket monitor 0x973d748

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11795]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x973d668

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11795]: seq 1706 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11796]: passed 176 bytes to socket monitor 0x973db88

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: passed 171 bytes to socket monitor 0x973dfc8

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x973dee8

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: seq 1708 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1703 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1704 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1705 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11796]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x973daa8

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11796]: seq 1707 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11800]: passed 176 bytes to socket monitor 0x973e408

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11800]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x973e328

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd-work[11800]: seq 1709 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1706 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1708 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1707 done with 0

Aug 24 20:02:57 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1709 done with 0

```

and then another part:

[code:1:f60f59e847]

Aug 24 20:03:05 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1711 queued, 'add' 'drivers'

Aug 24 20:03:05 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: passed 143 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972e210

Aug 24 20:03:05 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: seq 1711 running

Aug 24 20:03:05 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: device 0x9730078 has devpath '/bus/acpi/drivers/NVIDIA ACPI Video Driver'

Aug 24 20:03:05 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:03:05 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: passed 150 bytes to socket monitor 0x973dc78

Aug 24 20:03:05 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x973dee8

Aug 24 20:03:05 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: seq 1711 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:03:05 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1711 done with 0

Aug 24 20:03:06 gentoo2 acpid: client connected from 12194[0:0]

Aug 24 20:03:06 gentoo2 acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Aug 24 20:03:08 gentoo2 kdm: :0[12320]: pam_unix(kde-np:session): session opened for user gui by (uid=0)

Aug 24 20:03:10 gentoo2 ntpdate[12206]: step time server 88.191.73.241 offset 0.736550 sec

Aug 24 20:03:10 gentoo2 ntpd[12456]: ntpd 4.2.4p7@1.1607-o Sun Dec 13 15:18:55 UTC 2009 (1)

Aug 24 20:03:10 gentoo2 ntpd[12457]: precision = 1.000 usec

Aug 24 20:03:10 gentoo2 ntpd[12457]: Listening on interface #0 wildcard, 0.0.0.0#123 Disabled

Aug 24 20:03:10 gentoo2 ntpd[12457]: Listening on interface #1 wildcard, ::#123 Disabled

Aug 24 20:03:10 gentoo2 ntpd[12457]: Listening on interface #2 lo, ::1#123 Enabled

Aug 24 20:03:10 gentoo2 ntpd[12457]: Listening on interface #3 eth0, fe80::21d:7dff:feac:ff9f#123 Enabled

Aug 24 20:03:10 gentoo2 ntpd[12457]: Listening on interface #4 lo, 127.0.0.1#123 Enabled

Aug 24 20:03:10 gentoo2 ntpd[12457]: Listening on interface #5 eth0, 192.168.0.9#123 Enabled

Aug 24 20:03:10 gentoo2 ntpd[12457]: kernel time sync status 0040

Aug 24 20:03:11 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: smartd version 5.38 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Aug 24 20:03:11 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

Aug 24 20:03:11 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Opened configuration file /etc/smartd.conf

Aug 24 20:03:11 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Configuration file /etc/smartd.conf was parsed, found DEVICESCAN, scanning devices

Aug 24 20:03:11 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Device: /dev/hda, opened

Aug 24 20:03:11 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Device: /dev/hda, found in smartd database.

Aug 24 20:03:11 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Device: /dev/hda, is SMART capable. Adding to "monitor" list.

Aug 24 20:03:11 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Device: /dev/sda, opened

Aug 24 20:03:11 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Device /dev/sda: using '-d sat' for ATA disk behind SAT layer.

Aug 24 20:03:11 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Device: /dev/sda, opened

Aug 24 20:03:11 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Device: /dev/sda, not found in smartd database.

Aug 24 20:03:11 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Device: /dev/sda, is SMART capable. Adding to "monitor" list.

Aug 24 20:03:11 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Device: /dev/sdb, opened

Aug 24 20:03:11 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Device /dev/sdb: using '-d sat' for ATA disk behind SAT layer.

Aug 24 20:03:11 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Device: /dev/sdb, opened

Aug 24 20:03:11 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Device: /dev/sdb, not found in smartd database.

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Device: /dev/sdb, is SMART capable. Adding to "monitor" list.

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Device: /dev/sdc, opened

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Device /dev/sdc: using '-d sat' for ATA disk behind SAT layer.

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: device 0x972f938 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: device 0x972f938 filled with db file data

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: inotify event: 8 for /dev/sdc

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: device /dev/sdc closed, synthesising 'change'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1712 queued, 'change' 'block'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: passed 212 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972e210

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: seq 1712 running

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: device 0x973dc78 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: device 0x973dc78 filled with db file data

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: removing watch on '/dev/sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: LINK 'block/8:32' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:3

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: GROUP 6 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:74

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: device 0x973e028 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: device 0x97308a0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/target4:0:0'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: device 0x9730a88 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: device 0x9730c58 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: device 0x9730e28 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: IMPORT 'ata_id --export /dev/sdc' /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:30

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: 'ata_id --export /dev/sdc' started

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Device: /dev/sdc, opened

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 ata_id[12534]: custom logging function 0x9f1e008 registered

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_ATA=1'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_TYPE=disk'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_BUS=ata'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_MODEL=ST3500320AS'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_MODEL_ENC=ST3500320AS\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_REVISION=SD1A'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_SERIAL=ST3500320AS_9QM8TKRN'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_SERIAL_SHORT=9QM8TKRN'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_ATA_WRITE_CACHE=1'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_ATA_WRITE_CACHE_ENABLED=1'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_HPA=1'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_HPA_ENABLED=1'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_PM=1'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_PM_ENABLED=1'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_SECURITY=1'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_SECURITY_ENABLED=0'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_SECURITY_ERASE_UNIT_MIN=100'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_SECURITY_ENHANCED_ERASE_UNIT_MIN=100'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_SMART=1'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_SMART_ENABLED=1'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_ATA_DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE=1'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_ATA_SATA=1'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_ATA_SATA_SIGNAL_RATE_GEN2=1'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_ATA_SATA_SIGNAL_RATE_GEN1=1'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_ATA_ROTATION_RATE_RPM=7200'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_WWN=0x5000c50009c66af2'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/ata_id' (stdout) 'ID_WWN_WITH_EXTENSION=0x5000c50009c66af2'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: 'ata_id --export /dev/sdc' returned with exitcode 0

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: LINK 'disk/by-id/ata-ST3500320AS_9QM8TKRN' /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:34

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: PROGRAM 'scsi_id --whitelisted --replace-whitespace -p0x80 -d/dev/sdc' /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:42

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: 'scsi_id --whitelisted --replace-whitespace -p0x80 -d/dev/sdc' started

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 scsi_id[12535]: custom logging function 0x9c8c008 registered

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/scsi_id' (stdout) 'SATA_ST3500320AS_9QM8TKRN'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: 'scsi_id --whitelisted --replace-whitespace -p0x80 -d/dev/sdc' returned with exitcode 0

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: LINK 'disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST3500320AS_9QM8TKRN' /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:42

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: IMPORT 'path_id /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdc' /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:51

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: 'path_id /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdc' started

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 path_id[12536]: custom logging function 0x869d008 registered

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 path_id[12536]: device 0x869d0e0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 path_id[12536]: device 0x869d2e0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 path_id[12536]: device 0x869d4d8 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/target4:0:0'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 path_id[12536]: device 0x869d6c0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 path_id[12536]: device 0x869d890 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 path_id[12536]: device 0x869da60 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/path_id' (stdout) 'ID_PATH=pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-4:0:0:0'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: 'path_id /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdc' returned with exitcode 0

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: LINK 'disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-4:0:0:0' /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:52

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: IMPORT '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdc' /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:64

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdc' started

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/sbin/blkid' (stdout) 'ID_PART_TABLE_TYPE=dos'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdc' returned with exitcode 0

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: LINK 'disk/by-id/wwn-0x5000c50009c66af2' /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:74

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: IMPORT 'edd_id --export /dev/sdc' /lib/udev/rules.d/61-persistent-storage-edd.rules:8

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: 'edd_id --export /dev/sdc' started

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 edd_id[12538]: custom logging function 0x9679008 registered

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 edd_id[12538]: no kernel EDD support

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: '/lib/udev/edd_id' (stderr) 'no kernel EDD support'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: 'edd_id --export /dev/sdc' returned with exitcode 2

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: RUN 'socket:@/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event' /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules:2

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: created db file for '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdc' in '/dev/.udev/db/block:sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: creating device node '/dev/sdc', devnum=8:32, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=6

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: preserve file '/dev/sdc', because it has correct dev_t

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: preserve permissions /dev/sdc, 060660, uid=0, gid=6

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/block/8:32' to '../sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: found 'b8:32' claiming '/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fata-ST3500320AS_9QM8TKRN'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: creating link '/dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST3500320AS_9QM8TKRN' to '/dev/sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST3500320AS_9QM8TKRN' to '../../sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: found 'b8:32' claiming '/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fscsi-SATA_ST3500320AS_9QM8TKRN'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: creating link '/dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST3500320AS_9QM8TKRN' to '/dev/sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST3500320AS_9QM8TKRN' to '../../sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: found 'b8:32' claiming '/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-path\x2fpci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-4:0:0:0'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: creating link '/dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-4:0:0:0' to '/dev/sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-4:0:0:0' to '../../sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: found 'b8:32' claiming '/dev/.udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fwwn-0x5000c50009c66af2'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1712 done with 0

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: creating link '/dev/disk/by-id/wwn-0x5000c50009c66af2' to '/dev/sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/disk/by-id/wwn-0x5000c50009c66af2' to '../../sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: passed 1421 bytes to socket monitor 0x9732f88

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: adding watch on '/dev/sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: created db file for '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdc' in '/dev/.udev/db/block:sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: passed -1 bytes to netlink monitor 0x973dee8

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: seq 1712 processed with 0

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Device: /dev/sdc, found in smartd database.

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Device: /dev/sdc, is SMART capable. Adding to "monitor" list.

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: device 0x972f938 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: device 0x972f938 filled with db file data

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: inotify event: 8 for /dev/sdc

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: device /dev/sdc closed, synthesising 'change'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: seq 1713 queued, 'change' 'block'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd[10829]: passed 212 bytes to netlink monitor 0x972e210

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: seq 1713 running

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: device 0x973dda0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: device 0x973dda0 filled with db file data

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: removing watch on '/dev/sdc'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: LINK 'block/8:32' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:3

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: GROUP 6 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:74

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: device 0x9730030 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: device 0x973dfc8 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4/target4:0:0'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: device 0x973e160 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host4'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: device 0x973e310 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: device 0x973e4e0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00'

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 smartd[12497]: Monitoring 1 ATA and 3 SCSI devices

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: IMPORT 'ata_id --export /dev/sdc' /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:30

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 udevd-work[11799]: 'ata_id --export /dev/sdc' started

Aug 24 20:03:12 gentoo2 ata_id[12545]: custom logging function 0x93fd008 registered

Aug 

----------

## castor_fou

I have modified the file /etc/conf.d/udev to 

```

# Run udevd --debug and write output to /dev/.udev/udev.log

# Should not be kept on as it fills diskspace slowly

udev_debug="NO"

# Run udevadmin monitor to get a log of all events

# in /dev/.udev/udevmonitor.log

udev_monitor="NO"

# Keep udevmonitor running after populating /dev.

udev_monitor_keep_running="no"

```

 and it solved it.

sorry for the nose and maybe it will help some guys.

----------

